# Which act of Tristan and Isolde would you go see?



## hiroica (Aug 31, 2015)

The LA Phil is performing something called the Tristan project that involves “multimedia//visual art”. Each performance will cover a different act, so I can get tickets for act 1,2, or 3.
Which act would you go to/ which act is musically your favorite?


----------



## Monsalvat (11 mo ago)

Personally, Act II for the great duet. Assuming the singers are up to task. 

If the tenor isn't up to the task, then I would go for Act I and get the Prelude as a consolation prize. If the soprano isn't, then I would go for Act III and get the _Liebestod_. If _both_ aren't, well...

I assume that Google led me to the correct program: Dudamel Leads the Tristan Project. Tristan is sung by Michael Weinius, and Isolde by Miina-Liisa Värelä. I don't know anything about either of them.

Anyway I hope whatever you decide that you enjoy the performance!


----------



## Becca (Feb 5, 2015)

Monsalvat said:


> Personally, Act II for the great duet. Assuming the singers are up to task.
> 
> If the tenor isn't up to the task, then I would go for Act I and get the Prelude as a consolation prize. If the soprano isn't, then I would go for Act III and get the _Liebestod_. If _both_ aren't, well...


I'm not sure that I'd want to have to listen to Liebestod if the soprano Isn't up to it!!


----------



## Monsalvat (11 mo ago)

Becca said:


> I'm not sure that I'd want to have to listen to Liebestod if the soprano Isn't up to it!!


Yes but still better than sitting through Act I... she dominates the first hour. Her appearance in Act III is comparatively short.


----------



## hiroica (Aug 31, 2015)

Thanks for the helpful replies!!


----------



## perempe (Feb 27, 2014)

They should not perform one act.

Orchestras used to give 200+ concerts a year.


----------



## Chi_townPhilly (Apr 21, 2007)

Which Act of _Tristan und Isolde_ would I see?

All of them. 

In one evening.

The way it was intended. 

I'm sure this doesn't really answer the question that was posed here- except to note that if it _does_ induce any of the potentially curious to audit _Tristan und Isolde_ as an organic whole, then that will be my little public service for the day.


----------

